# Create a userform to import worksheets from eCabinets excel cutlist Part4



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how to program the button that will allow you to delete the selected worksheets from the master workbook when it is clicked.

Here is the link to check it out
https://youtu.be/lr0EnPZlWDY


----------

